# Cocktails?



## RobbieB (Mar 11, 2017)

Now that I'm retired, I thought I'd improve my bar.  But where to store all the stuff?  Cupboard was full and the bottles were stacking up...

My deceased mother in law had this etagere she used to display her nick-knacks on and it is a sturdy well made piece made of bent and welded steel, but the shelves were common thin window glass.  Some surfing and I found some half inch thick tempered gray 18" round "table glass" that was suitable to the task so I replaced the shelves;





Sweet!  And strong too.  Good thing as they have a lot of weight to support;




Worked out really well, looks like it was designed for the task and not simply adapted eh?  Much better than having to drag stuff out of a cupboard so you can see what's in back and takes up very little floor space.

What'll you have?  Chances are I can make it -


----------



## mustash29 (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks awesome.

Grey Goose & Country Time?

Bacardi dark & Mt Dew?


----------



## SlyFerret (Mar 11, 2017)

That bottle of Bailey's should be positioned more prominently.

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbieB (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry.  Got no crystal light, got no mountain dew.  Got coke, 7 up and ginger ale.  Baileys is nice before bed.

Put the plasma torch away and now drinking rum & coke, my "go to" staple everyday.  Summer time it changes to gin & tonic.

High octane stuff is straight scotch, bourbon & rye.  A notch below are the martini's and Manhattan's.  Also have some absinthe.

Post up your bars gentlemen, as we all know drinking is best done at home when the driving is done -


----------



## fishki (Mar 12, 2017)

RobbieB said:


> Also have some absinthe.



The elusive banned un-banned green fairy


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 12, 2017)

RobbieB said:


> Now that I'm retired, I thought I'd improve my bar.  But where to store all the stuff?  Cupboard was full and the bottles were stacking up...
> 
> My deceased mother in law had this etagere she used to display her nick-knacks on and it is a sturdy well made piece made of bent and welded steel, but the shelves were common thin window glass.  Some surfing and I found some half inch thick tempered gray 18" round "table glass" that was suitable to the task so I replaced the shelves;
> 
> ...


Where's the kegerator?


----------



## HisTreeNut (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks very nice there..."That’s a good man. I was just thinking… …of a Flaming Rum Punch.  No, it’s not called that and it’s not nearly cold enough anyway. Wait a minute, wait a minute, I got it. A mulled wine, heavy on the cinnamon, and light on the cloves. There we go, off with you lad and look lively."
(Can anyone name that movie?)

I am feeling a little mellow tonight so how about a Laid-back Lumberjack?


----------



## RobbieB (Mar 14, 2017)

"We serve hard drinks here to men who want to get drunk fast"


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 14, 2017)

RobbieB said:


> etagere she used to display her nick-knacks on and it is a sturdy well made piece made of bent and welded steel,


Seems a shame that it was just used for knick-knacks in it's previous household ... much more fulfilling use now


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice!  I like the categorization by shelf, too.  I usually stock Beefeater, but I'll take a Bombay martini, if you have good olives.

I see from the second shelf to the bottom, you must be married.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Mar 14, 2017)

RobbieB said:


> "We serve hard drinks here to men who want to get drunk fast"


----------



## countybrown (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice.  You're missing a few though.  You need a bottle of Korbel and Makers Mark.

You want to make me something.  One of these (bonus points if you can identify it and tell me the PROPER way to make one workout looking on Google) :




Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbieB (Mar 15, 2017)

Hehe, the Korbel is in the wine rack with more of it kind, transferred to the fridge as needed.

I tried Makers Mark and didn't like it, new fav bourbon is Angels Envy.

Have no clue re your drink with the orange slice and the olive.

A wine cooler may be in the future, but if I get a 20 cu-ft fridge that should do also.  I have a small 1400 sq-ft tract house and I'm trying to de-clutter.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 15, 2017)

If you like knob creek..give buffalo trace a try.  Slightly cheaper and I like it much better.  

You have quite a bit of dust on the whisky bottles...let me know when I can come over.


----------



## countybrown (Mar 15, 2017)

RobbieB said:


> Hehe, the Korbel is in the wine rack with more of it kind, transferred to the fridge as needed.
> 
> I tried Makers Mark and didn't like it, new fav bourbon is Angels Envy.
> 
> ...


Korbel XS will open you up to a whole new world of brandy.  Also, the dink in my photo is Whisky Old Fashioned Sour. The old fashioned is the drink of my people....Sconnies.  

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 15, 2017)

Had my first Manhattan not too long ago. Meh, kicked pretty hard though. Maybe an Old Fashioned, being slightly different would be more to my taste.

Used to drink whiskey sours long time ago, can't hardly remember what they tasted like.


----------



## countybrown (Mar 15, 2017)

jatoxico said:


> Had my first Manhattan not too long ago. Meh, kicked pretty hard though. Maybe an Old Fashioned, being slightly different would be more to my taste.
> 
> Used to drink whiskey sours long time ago, can't hardly remember what they tasted like.


Love a whisky sour. Make a REAL one and there is nothing like it.  Get yourself a jigger.  Two jiggers whisky, one of simple syrup and half a lemon squeezed fresh.  Shake over ice, strain and serve on the rocks.  It's like summer heaven in a glass. 

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbieB (Mar 15, 2017)

Favorite (special) cognac so far is Camus XO, like drinking candy.

Courvoisier for regular stuff.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 15, 2017)

RobbieB said:


> Favorite (special) cognac so far is Camus XO, like drinking candy.
> 
> Courvoisier for regular stuff.



Is this what you like with your $50 sushi lunches? Fancy!


----------



## RobbieB (Mar 15, 2017)

Nah, I don't drink (alcohol) at lunch, not even beer or saki, slows me down too much.  I do my drinking at home where it's safe mostly or just a couple if we are out for dinner.

Nah, the fifty bucks for lunch is (just water) food, tax and tip - 

I really like Nolet gin, it's my new fav.  $55 a bottle and it's worth it.  Guess what?  The "high end" place in town doesn't even have it.  They don't even have Hendrick's, Saphire is as good as it gets.  

A pity.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 20, 2017)

The flipside of having your bottles out on display is keeping them clean. Mine would get all dusty. I suppose if you drink them fast enough then you only have to worry about cleaning the glass shelves.


----------



## RobbieB (Mar 20, 2017)

Nah, I'm not into house work (cleaning) that's why I'm going to get this place straightened out, get married again and hire a maid.  Lot's are dusty and so are the shelves.  Except for the "steady rotation" items - 

Fave martini recipe;

1 shot vermouth
1/2 shot sake
1/2 shot tequila
6 shots Nolet
4 olives

Mix and chill in freezer in SS bottle for at least 2 hours, pour into 2 frozen glasses, makes 2 _sweet_ drinks!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 21, 2017)

Good luck with the maid.  It's not always easy to find one who's diligent, hard working, and trustworthy... sometimes I've settled for two out of three.

My favorite martini is traditional, at 5:1:

2.5 oz. Beefeater
0.5 oz. dry vermouth
shaker filled with ice, strain into Martini glass
1 large or 2 small olives with just the juice the olive spoon captures

Olives should be crisp, and pitted, without pimentos.  I do not like the "martini" olives soaked in cheap vermouth, much prefer the standard olives in olive oil.

@jatoxico, Manhattan:

2.0 oz. Knob Creek Rye
0.75 oz. sweet vermouth
3 shake aromatic bitters
shaker filled with ice, strain into Martini glass
2 black cocktail cherries (or sub. Marischino cherries)

On the Manhattan, try adding a pinch of superfine sugar, for those who like it extra sweet.  For me, the sugar in the sweet vermouth is plenty.

My most frequent cocktail is the Old Fashioned, and the only place I'd use Maker's, @countybrown.  Makers is just an okay bourbon, not fantastic, but in an Old Fashioned who can tell?    If drinking neat, I go 1792 Reserve if I want sweet, or Woodford Reserve if I want sharp.

I've had two flavors of Angels' Envy, @RobbieB.  Interesting, but not straight bourbon.  Both the varieties I tried were flavored with something.  Not bad, but it's not straight bourbon.


----------



## countybrown (Mar 21, 2017)

@Ashful I'm with you.  Makers Mark is not my ultimate spirit either.  But as far as a good quality, clean tasting Whisky for making mixers, it's my go to.  

If I'm drinking neat, the best I've ever had was Pappy Van Winkle. Last time my buddy and I had the pleasure, it set us back $65 for a two finger glass.  

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## venator260 (May 5, 2017)

I always liked whiskey sours in the summer. I don't make them as strong as someone here; usually a 1-1-1 combo. Shot of whiskey, shot glass of syrup, and a lemon. I'll splash a bit more whiskey in sometimes. Used (real) maple syrup in my last few, and that was pretty good.

I'm mostly a fan of beer or wine though.


----------



## RobbieB (May 6, 2017)

Last hot spell Kelly and I tried 3 versions of the classic gin & tonic.  Q tonic water, a fresh lime slice for each and a rinse and fresh ice so no residue.  Tried with Nolet's, Sapphire and The Botanist.

The winner was Sapphire.  Most "crisp & refreshing"

Not that the others were bad and I do prefer them for Martini's, but gotta get me some Sapphire for the summer time!


----------



## Ashful (May 6, 2017)

Summer means gin and tonic!  The trouble with ordering them away from home is, that despite a wide selection of gin, most bars mix it with garbage tonic.  Doesn't make sense.

I've always preferred Schweppes with Beefeater at home, nothing exotic, but a solid traditional choice.  My wife bought me some Fever Tree tonic, excellent stuff, but I'll be back to my Schweppes when it's gone. 

Of course, it was Woodford mint juleps tonight, watching the Kentucky Derby!


----------



## begreen (May 7, 2017)

Bombay Sapphire is my preference, but we have some local distilleries that have come up with some nice treats too. Some are quite special.


----------



## Ashful (May 8, 2017)

Never tried the Bombay Sapphire, but have had Bombay Original, and didn't think it was anything special.  I'll have to buy a bottle of Sapphire to try, it's rated similarly to Beefeater in the few polls I just checked.

Around here, restaurants mostly carry Hendrick's and Tanqueray.  I go with Tanqueray, since Hendricks has almost no taste (might as well drink Vodka!).

_edit:  Anyone like Plymouth gin?  Just reading up on Sapphire now, I see more folks recommending Plymouth than any other brand.  Sapphire seems to be a love it or hate it thing, due to the unique botanicals, not a typical straight gin._


----------



## begreen (May 12, 2017)

Tanqueray is fine as a mixer, I like it too. If I want a really fine sipper, not for G&Ts I will usually opt for something from a local distillery. There are some excellently crafted local gins that add a bit more interesting blends of herbs and spices. A hint of anise and cinnamon can be nice and one local uses a little lavendar and elderberry. Some of the Scottish varieties are like this too (Pickerings 1947) I want to try the New Deal 33 from Portland, OR sometime soon. When the locals get it right, it's quite special. Plymouth may be more of an east coast available product. I haven't tried it but it should be interesting. Will keep my eye out. It appears to be heavier on the angelica than some, maybe leaning more toward the Dutch style? I'd like to try Vor - Icelandic herbs!


----------



## Ashful (May 12, 2017)

begreen said:


> Tanqueray is fine as a mixer, I like it too. If I want a really fine sipper, not for G&Ts I will usually opt for something from a local distillery. There are some excellently crafted local gins that add a bit more interesting blends of herbs and spices. A hint of anise and cinnamon can be nice and one local uses a little lavendar and elderberry. Some of the Scottish varieties are like this too (Pickerings 1947) I want to try the New Deal 33 from Portland, OR sometime soon. When the locals get it right, it's quite special. Plymouth may be more of an east coast available product. I haven't tried it but it should be interesting. Will keep my eye out. It appears to be heavier on the angelica than some, maybe leaning more toward the Dutch style? I'd like to try Vor - Icelandic herbs!



You're opening a whole new line of thought for me, begreen.  While I always appreciated variety in ales, wines, and whiskey, I always figured gin was gin, more or less.  Varying quality and juniper content, sure, but hadn't considered much beyond that.  I have more to learn!


----------



## RobbieB (May 13, 2017)

It's all different.  How many people tell you all vodka tastes the same?  It doesn't.

Experiment, try stuff.  It's the only way to find what you like.  And I prefer different spirits with different cocktails too.


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2017)

Ashful said:


> You're opening a whole new line of thought for me, begreen.  While I always appreciated variety in ales, wines, and whiskey, I always figured gin was gin, more or less.  Varying quality and juniper content, sure, but hadn't considered much beyond that.  I have more to learn!


Looked it up and apparently Plymouth is unique because it's distilled from wheat. The Dutch style differs because they pot still it instead of the higher alcohol content London style which uses columnar stills. I also read that Dutch styles are best tasted neat and chilled. 

Vodkas and gins can taste quite different from each other due to the grain(s) or other source of sugar used. A potato vodka is going to taste quite different from a wheat vodka. One of these days I have to try a Genever.
https://www.abarabove.com/genever-tasting/


----------



## Ashful (May 18, 2017)

Gin shall be made with juniper, vodka shall be distilled potato.  While I won't argue with those who enjoy such bastardizations, calling them something they are not is almost as bad as those who like to order a "vodka martini".

And yes, all proper vodka does taste the same:  nothing.  ;-)


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2017)

Gin is essentially vodka with an herbal infusion which is predominantly juniper, but also herbs to impart  citrus and slightly peppery notes.

Vodka doesn't have to be made from potatoes to be good. Finlandia is interesting for example that definitely has a taste and yet is grain made. Actually most vodkas on the market are made from grain. Potato vodkas are a bit rare, they cost more, but I am seeking out a good one. There's a world of interesting tastes out there, even in vodkas.
PS: Stolichnaya is made from wheat.
http://www.winemag.com/2013/09/12/11-best-vodkas/


----------



## RobbieB (May 18, 2017)

My current fav vodka is Blue Ice, a potato vodka that is especially good freezing cold (freezer) where it gets thick like mineral oil.  And my favorite way of consumption is to follow caviar on a cracker topped with creme fraiche.


----------



## Ashful (May 18, 2017)

Time to steer this toward those who actually like taste in their liquor.  Tonight's concoction:  Woodford Reserve Rye Manhattan.

2 oz. Woodford Rye
3/4 oz. Carpano sweet vermouth
3 dash Angostura aromatic bitters

In a shaker with ice, then into a martini glass with Luxardo Gourmet Maraschino cherries.

I have to admit, I stole this coctail from the Grand Floridian at Disney, and tonight I sub'd regular Maraschino cherries.


----------



## RobbieB (May 18, 2017)

I like Manhattans and I go somewhat stiffer and bigger.  3:1 rye to vermouth and that's shots ~ an ounce and a quarter.  It's a classic.  I impale 2 cherries onna toothpick, sip and savor.  That little bottle of bitters sure lasts a long time eh?


----------



## begreen (May 19, 2017)

I was with you until the regular maraschino cherries. I'd rather do without. The maraschinos are like artificial cherries and typically heavily sulfured that alter the taste of the drink. We either use our own cherries or try to get these:
http://www.seattletimes.com/pacific...ries-that-are-real-food-and-really-delicious/


----------



## Ashful (May 19, 2017)

begreen, yes... those Luxardo's make the drink.  However, I was in the mood for a Manhattan, and that's all I had in the cupboard!

Robbie, my go-to cocktail, the mother's milk so to speak, is a bourbon old fashioned.  So, yes, bitters go a long ways, but probably less time in this house than most!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 19, 2017)

Tonight's research project:


----------



## Dobish (Jul 20, 2017)

there are other options besides tequilla? 

i never knew


----------



## Ashful (Jul 20, 2017)

I am happy to say begreen has enlightened me.  Sapphire does not taste like a proper gin, in my mind... but whatever it is, it's sublime.  In fact, I think it will be awhile before I have another "proper" gin martini.

I made two half-size martinis, each 5 parts gin and 1 part dry vermouth, and two small olives (I normally use two large olives in a full-size martini).  I took turns tasting them as I made dinner, and found I enjoyed the Sapphire much more.

I'm not eloquent enough to describe why I liked it more, I'll leave that to those with "educated palettes", but this weekend's martinis will be Sapphire.


----------



## RobbieB (Jul 21, 2017)

Sapphire has a very clean and polished taste.  One of my favs.  I've tried a lot and there are all these new "craft" gins about now too.  They tend to go a bit heavier on their botanicals me thinks.  Nolet is very good and has a unique flavor.

It's summertime here and it's hot.  Now working on a new (for me) summer fav, the "Michelada", a variant of "red beer"

You take a large glass (20 oz) and squeeze the juice of a lime in it followed by 2-3 oz of Michelada Mix" which is close to Bloody Mary mix.  I add 1 shot of Tequila  , put in a half dozen ice cubes and fill it up with beer.  Very good!  It's cold, not too potent (about the same as beer) fizzy from the carbonation and stays cold because of the ice.


----------



## begreen (Jul 21, 2017)

Ashful said:


> I am happy to say begreen has enlightened me.  Sapphire does not taste like a proper gin, in my mind... but whatever it is, it's sublime.  In fact, I think it will be awhile before I have another "proper" gin martini.
> 
> I made two half-size martinis, each 5 parts gin and 1 part dry vermouth, and two small olives (I normally use two large olives in a full-size martini).  I took turns tasting them as I made dinner, and found I enjoyed the Sapphire much more.
> 
> I'm not eloquent enough to describe why I liked it more, I'll leave that to those with "educated palettes", but this weekend's martinis will be Sapphire.


Gins are a distiller's choice of herbs, berries and spices to take vodka into another realm. Bombay Sapphire is our house gin here, but I enjoy tasting and learning about other styles and explorations. Same thing with rums. My favorite is Sikham  from India that is only sold there. It is a wonderful herbal blend. Koloha out of Kauai is also interesting for a dark rum.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 22, 2017)

When my sister in law is in town I have to stop on the way from the airport and leave my car title for a bottle of Bombay Sapphire.


----------

